# Mac Halo released December 3



## monktus (Oct 22, 2003)

_Destineer/MacSoft will ship Halo: Combat Evolved for the Mac December 3 in the US, the company has confirmed._ 

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/031022/101/ebu7k.html

Woo!


----------



## voice- (Oct 22, 2003)

Excellent, only 2 years and 2 months later than originally anticipated...well, not MacSoft's fault...
I may buy that game yet...


----------



## Arden (Oct 22, 2003)

It's about fryking time.  

*St00pid Microsoft!!!*


----------



## monktus (Oct 22, 2003)

I just hope it will run on my machine, or maybe I'll have to buy a G5, damn.



> _Originally posted by arden _
> *It's about fryking time.
> *



Does Fryke know he's a verb?


----------



## Arden (Oct 23, 2003)

Yep, he's seen me put that before.  I think he enjoys being a substitute for arguably one of the worst words in English.


----------



## bkaron (Oct 23, 2003)

When can we order  LOL  

It's about *bleep* time!

Edited for content by yours truely: Trip..


----------



## qwikstreet (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes thank god its here.


----------



## Trip (Oct 23, 2003)

It's not here yet. We still have two months to go. And who knows how long they'll push it back when those two months are up.


----------



## fbp_ (Oct 23, 2003)

halo really isnt that cool


----------



## Reality (Oct 23, 2003)

Halo really isn't that bad also.


----------



## Ifrit (Oct 25, 2003)

If it turns out the port has the same worse quality as the PC port I am afraid it won't run very well. The PC port suffered from various performance problems (slowdown when fireing, slowdown if there are more than 3 enemies onscreen, mostly in indoor level). 
These performace problems are related to the overuse of various pixel shader. It seems who ever made the port thought: "Well, we can create a ok looking shader effects with three lines of code, why should we care about high-res textures?" 
Honestly I have a meaty system 'Athlon 2600XP, Radeon 9700, 1 Gbyte of RAM, 80Gbyte HD and hadn't problems with recent games (except Halo). Furthermore a lot of people report the same problems. Simply do a search at the penny-arcade.com forums.


----------



## Greystroke (Oct 26, 2003)

I like that whole...simultaneous release bit they said was going to happen. I'm sorry, but 2-3 months afterwards is not simultaneous. So I have an X-box and Halo, but you can't play over X-Box Connect with a  Mac...


----------



## Arden (Oct 28, 2003)

Don't you love how this once Mac-only title is coming out, what, 3 years after it was supposed to, and it won't even be as good as it was supposed to be?

*****ING MICROSOFT!*


----------



## boi (Nov 4, 2003)

maybe they're fixing the problems they had on the pc =)

any word on cross-platform multiplayer support?


----------



## gilga000 (Nov 4, 2003)

I have a PC similar to Ifrit's and I experience the same choppiness, etc...  I don't understand how it could get messed up so badly.  So wait up for the release if you're planning on buying a new video card or whatever.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 5, 2003)

I am slightly confused. On apple.com I can see it being available?!? 
Or is it just a preorder?


----------



## Arden (Nov 5, 2003)

Preorder I presume.


----------



## a2daj (Nov 6, 2003)

arden said:
			
		

> Don't you love how this once Mac-only title is coming out, what, 3 years after it was supposed to, and it won't even be as good as it was supposed to be?
> 
> *****ING MICROSOFT!*




I already mentioned this once in this forum.  Halo was never going to be Mac only.  Why do people always insist that it was going to be a Mac only release?  It was first shown to select members of the Press at the 99 E3... on a PC.  They didn't even have the Mac version ready to show Jobs 12 days before MWNY 99.  They had to demo the PC version for him.  They were very fortunate to get the Mac version up and running properly for the demo.  My source?  A video interview back from 99.  You can find it at halo.bungie.org's movie archive (page 16)  or the direct link (slow download):

http://marathon.bungie.org/story/jjonesmwny99.html


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah, I saw that thread.  I retract that statement... well, partially, at least, seeing as it was supposed to be a simultaneous release of an outstanding product, not a crappy port 3 years later.


----------



## swwarmuth (Nov 27, 2003)

its dec. 11th now.  its also on macsoft's website (www.macsoftgames.com)


----------



## adambyte (Nov 28, 2003)

Boooo! Why the 8 day delay?


----------



## a2daj (Nov 28, 2003)

Most likely to get more optimizations in before MacSoft ships the game off to Microsoft for approvals.


----------



## Arden (Nov 30, 2003)

Let's hope they get it right.

I played Halo for PC at Nexus recently (and I plan to return there tonight for the same purpose ), and I really liked it.  It was much better with a mouse and keyboard than a gamepad, and it looked quite good.

Frankly, I'm not sure what everybody was whining about; if the Mac version is as good as the PC version, we'll have a very cool game.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 1, 2003)

2 days left...


----------



## Excalibur (Dec 1, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> Let's hope they get it right.
> 
> I played Halo for PC at Nexus recently (and I plan to return there tonight for the same purpose ), and I really liked it.  It was much better with a mouse and keyboard than a gamepad, and it looked quite good.
> 
> Frankly, I'm not sure what everybody was whining about; if the Mac version is as good as the PC version, we'll have a very cool game.



I think performance is what everyone is worried about, after hearing the issues with the PC port. However since ours is the only one running in OpenGL, we can't say if we'll have those same problems, so its a 'wait and see', issue.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 3, 2003)

So? Is it released?


----------



## a2daj (Dec 3, 2003)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> So? Is it released?



Is it Dec 11th yet?


----------



## Arden (Dec 3, 2003)

Well the PC version performs pretty well, and I've been playing it quite a bit... I'm currently fighting the Flood, which are quite annoying (as anyone who's played Halo will tell you).  It's slightly jumpy, but it's not bad and it's really hardly noticeable.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 4, 2003)

a2daj said:
			
		

> Is it Dec 11th yet?



Ok, my fault. I went for the topic..


----------



## a2daj (Dec 8, 2003)

http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/2003/12/08/halo/


----------



## Arden (Dec 13, 2003)

Yay, now I can not meet the system requirements with my iMac!   I wonder if my dad will let me play it on his G4...

It makes you wonder, though, what if this actually _had_ been released 3 years ago when it was supposed to be?  What would the system requirements have been back then?  Would my iMac be just enough, or would it be pushing the envelope like Quake 3 did?  Would it look as good?  Would it play as well?  Who knows...


----------



## HateEternal (Dec 16, 2003)

I really want to see how this game will run on my iBook G4, i really wasnt planning to play any games on it, then i tried quake 3 and it ran incredibly smooth on it and i was like hmmm. My dream would be to show up at a LAN with my iBook and game with all the PC users. I can just imagine the looks on peoples faces.


----------



## nervus (Dec 18, 2003)

Is it released? Cannot find a source to buy it from (in Europe).


----------



## Damrod (Dec 18, 2003)

It's out in the us. The earliest way to get will probably be to order it via Amazon.co.uk. It's listet there to be available tomorrow.


----------

